
Google Launchpad Accelerator:  Equity-Free Accelerator Program for Startups - enigami
https://developers.google.com/startups/accelerator/
======
Dwolb
I think with any of these sweet deals, founders really need to think, "What's
in it for them?" This can help people understand where they might be winning
or where they might be losing.

For Google, this may be an attempt to grow the overall internet user base in
these countries which may be correlated with increases in GOOG's revenue. It
could also be that Google would like to arbitrage ideas from one country and
apply these ideas to other countries.

Either way, it's a great deal that there is no-equity-stake financing with
access to free consulting via Google PM's. I'd just always recommend people
wishing to take this deal to think hard about what's in it for the other party
to foresee any possible risks.

~~~
tylercubell
> "Credits for Google products"

> "utilize this mentorship and privileged product access to scale your apps"

> "only mobile app startups in Brazil, India, and Indonesia are eligible"

> "you should be planning to build an Android version of your app."

> "Google Launchpad is Google’s program for startups developing products on
> Google platforms."

Looks like a play for Google Cloud and Android.

------
ingenieros
Q.Does my startup need to have an Android based app, or can it be an Apple
app?

A.You can apply even if you only have an app in the Apple App Store. However,
you should be planning to build an Android version of your app. Please let us
know this information when you fill out the application form.

I guess it was expected that Google would want their tech to take center
stage, but why can't they go the BizSpark route and provide resources with no
strings attached??

~~~
Someone1234
I think BizSpark is wonderful but let's be honest here there are tons of
technological strings attached, just no contractual ones...

\- Azure credits: Get you tied in/used to/familiar with the platform and
services. Sure, you can use just Linux VMs, but Microsoft pushes their
integration services pretty heavily.

\- Free SQL Server, Windows Server, and Visual Studio. Any of which you use in
anger, you're now somewhat tied into those respective platforms.

\- Office 365: Just more generic Office-washing, so the assumption continues
to be that Outlook/Word/Excel are the only offerings in the space.

Microsoft are just more subtle about it. That's their style. Kind of like
giving every school hugely discounted Office products, it might seem
altruistic, but really it is to hook them into the Microsoft-way early.

~~~
mark_l_watson
There aren't very many strings. I am a year into the BizSpark program. So far,
I have only been using a small VPS, always on, for the product I am working on
- so I am not taking as much advantage as I could. Azure is very nice,
comparable to AWS and Google Cloud

------
kevindeasis
|| Currently operating in three locations: Brazil, India and Indonesia.

------
noahjcz
From their splash page...

Launchpad Accelerator

Are you a challenger?

guess the copywriters in this department were born after 1986

------
v3ss0n
There is Others section , i hope it works for other countries. I am from
Yangon , Myanmar. We have a huge startup community who really want to try ,
including me.

------
mdergosits
i'm glad to see that this isn't a silicon valley only thing or even a US only
thing.

~~~
olalonde
It's limited to India/Indonesia/Brazil for now though, not exactly worldwide.

~~~
bildung
A reach of 1.7 billion people is a nice start I'd say :)

